# ActiveSync 4.2 Internet Pass Through



## LeRoy3rd (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm trying to use my PC's broadband connection by connecting my Cingular 8125 (HTC Wizard) via USB to my PC with ActiveSync 4.2. However, I get error messages on the 8125's IE that it cannot obtain an IP address or it cannot complete the connection with the current settings. I cannot get the Internet pass-through to work. Pocket IE error message says it cannot obtain IP address or it cannot connect with current settings. Can someone please give me a complete list of the necessary settings on both the Cingular 8125 and PC (Win XP Home)? Thanks.

LeRoy3rd


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you tried version 4.1 I know some people report having problems with 4.2 and internet passthrough.


----------

